# BMW F32 4 series steering wheel driving me nuts



## Russbmw

I'm hoping someone might be able to give me some pointers on here, as I've tried all my usual products to no avail.

I have a 15 plate 435 sport, covered 5500 miles so far.

The steering wheel is pictured below (just so people know which one I have)










So, the steering wheel has retained it's nice smooth but matt (I guess you'd call it a satin kind of finish) right up until about a month ago, when I noticed it starting to go a bit shiney.

Since then, I've tried cleaning it with:

- Dr Leather cleaner
- Gliptone leather cleaner
- Leathermaster strong effect leather cleaner

Dr Leather seems to be the best stuff on the leather seats (oyster....so a nightmare, so I use this and their Dye Block), but whilst it, and all the above, clean the steering wheel fairly well, there is still a slight sheen to the steering wheel - which seems to get almost instantly shiney as soon as I drive the car again.

I've never had this issue before on any of my previous BMWs, so I don't think it's just a case of my skin type or anything, and I remember a friends was doing something similar after similar mileage. If I've had anything greasy on my hands at all, I always wash them - so it's not like I'm slapping suncream on or something and then jumping in the car.

Here's what it looks like today after a 20 min drive to work - and that was with me consciously trying to hold the wheel in different places!










If anyone has any suggestions of what works on these wheels, as the leather must be something funky, I'd really like to hear from you and also where I can buy whatever it is you use.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fozzy

Same sort of leather thats on my M-sport steering wheel dude, '*Angelwax Heaven for leather*' with no other conditioners or protection will bring back that super matt feel. Anything else you add on top creates more shine, I've tried dozens over the last few months. but non of the conditioners/protectors leave it with a matt finish.


----------



## Russbmw

Sounds worth a shot! Where do you purchase it please fella?

*edit - it's ok, found some.


----------



## fozzy

Russbmw said:


> Sounds worth a shot! Where do you purchase it please fella?
> 
> *edit - it's ok, found some.


I bought mini from HD detailing buddy

http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co.uk/products/angelwax-heaven-for-leather

Spray on, agitate with a brush then wipe clean with a damp Microfibre, sorted


----------



## wilbz11

dr leather spray or wipes? as I found the wipes better for this task along with an old toothbrush to gently agitate the cleaner.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Is this common with BMW?


----------



## Zetec-al

i have exactly the same steering wheel in my 1 series and i have got exactly the same issue tbh.. i haven't actually tried anything to clean it yet so i will keep an eye on this thread..


----------



## wilbz11

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is this common with BMW?
> 
> View attachment 46960


Think so mate, the dr leather wipes seemed to do the trick on the f11,
But took ages with multiple passes with the wipes and toothbrush.

Also you really need to let it fully dry before driving the car.


----------



## Russbmw

Thanks for the replies guys, appreciated.:thumb:

I've ordered some of the Angelwax stuff, so will see how that goes.

I might give the Dr Leather spray a go again, and use a toothbrush to agitate it a bit. I didn't bother using a brush last time, as the wheel leather is quite smooth - perhaps that will help.

Failing that, I'll try the new product. I'll report back either way.


----------



## fozzy

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is this common with BMW?
> 
> View attachment 46960


I've detailed a few of the newer models lately, the standard sports wheel is slightly shiny leather so you can pretty much use any of the normal cleaners/protectors, but the higher spec and M wheels have a matt finish that looks horrid with anything on it and feels even worse with conditioner.


----------



## Russbmw

As above.

The older ones (for example my e92 335) that have a sports wheel with the perforated leather sections also don't seem to go as shiney if they are looked after.


----------



## Cookies

I bought the LTT Auto Leather kit and don't appear to have had any issues.

Here's a wee pic. I don't think it's as shiny, and I've the same miles on mine.










Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Leather

The wipes are so much better for steering wheels. The synthetic microfibre wipe initially deploys the cleaner and then grabs on to the loosened soiling. I'll PM you :thumb:

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## Russbmw

Thanks for the message. Unfortunately it seems I need to have at least 10 posts to us the PM system! 

I"m off to find things I might be able to usefully contribute to!


----------



## RICH2508

My Lexus has the same finish to your wheel, after 36,000 miles it still looks as good as new a nice Matt/satin finish.

I have always used the DR leather wipes, not the spray, just once every 3 weeks or so. Just one wipe each time and then wiped over with a microfibre kept just for this use.


----------



## Russbmw

Ok, so I got some Angelwax leather cleaner and tried that. Does work well, and leaves the finish looking "as new".

However, after as little as an hours driving time, and the wheel is starting to look shiny again- moreso on the right hand side (kind of within the 1pm to 4pm on a clock position, where it started getting worse to begin with).

This happens even though I an deliberately trying to not handle that part of the wheel more than necessary.

Also tried the Dr Leather wipes a few days after this, and they too did clean the wheel back up. I've used them again since, and noticed on both occasions they seemed to leave streaks on the same section that keeps getting shiny first?

The upshot is both products get the wheel clean, but my concern is that it doesn't stay this way for long at all.

As I mentioned in my first post, the steering wheel was looking absolutely fine for the first 9 months at least, and seems to have suddenly started going downhill over the last month or 2. So is it likely to be a build up of invisible muck that will now take several cleanings to get rid of?

I also spoke to the BMW dealer I got the car from, so see if they recommended anything. I've been given (FOC) a bottle of A-Glaze, although this isn't a cleaner, and states it is to be applied to clean leather or vinyl, and it's a sealant of sorts from what I gather.

I've not put it on the wheel yet, as it says to apply it , leave for 10 mins then buff off. Anything that says "buff" makes me think it's going to leave a shiny finish - which is what I'm trying to avoid!


----------



## chris.t

I have the same wheel in my car and the Dr Leather wipes used monthly have kept the wheel looking new.


----------



## Kerr

I've done over 9000 miles now and my wheel looks fine.


----------



## Titanium Htail

This may sound bizarre, if it is getting worse when holding, is it something on your hands, try it with a nitrile glove on.

John Tht.


----------



## Russbmw

Titanium Htail said:


> This may sound bizarre, if it is getting worse when holding, is it something on your hands, try it with a nitrile glove on.
> 
> John Tht.


That is always a possibility I guess, but if that were the case, I'd have expected it to have happened way before now - and also I'd have had the same grief on previous cars, which hasn't been the case either.


----------



## organgrinder

How long do the Dr Leather wipes last before they dry out in the container?

I have 3 cars to look after, mine, the wife's and the Mother in Law, so just wondering which pack to buy.


----------



## Tricky Red

They don't dry out. Had mine at least two years.


----------



## robertdon777

All wheels will go shiny over time.

It all depends on how they are used though. I've seen cars with twice the mileage but very little shine (maybe used just on Motorways etc)

But the action of steering will eventually smooth out the leather and gloss it. It gets worse and happens quicker if you have any products on your skin (hand creams etc.)

You can clean these off easily and the wheel will stay matt for a while, but its the smoothing of the grain (even on smooth leather) that eventually will make the gloss re-appear quicker than ever.

TBH, most 15 plate cars with 6K mileage will start to be glossing up a bit. Just APC (mild) the area once a week if you want to keep it matt.


----------



## organgrinder

A friend who has a garage says that he has noticed that cars driven by women get shiny steering wheels much more quickly than those driven by men, especially those who do a bit of manual labour. 

As Robertdon777 says, it probably has a lot to do with hand creams and the skin's natural oils.


----------



## fozzy

Make sure its really clean give it 2 or 3 hits to be sure, I do mine every couple of months ( just when its starting to lose the matt look)


----------



## judyb

The chances are that there is grease in the leather which is not being removed with the cleaners which are only surface cleaners. Grease from the hands (women wear more hand creams etc) may have penetrated the leather itself and will just keep reappearing after cleaning unless it is removed.
Deep clean with a foam cleaner and then degrease with Leather Degreaser, then protect to help prevent more build up and prevent any sheen 
Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## Russbmw

Thanks for the replies all, much appreciated.

Judy, any particular leather de-greaser you can recommend? I gather simply using APC isn't a particularly good idea!


----------



## judyb

*Leather Degreaser*

Hi

We have a Leather Degreaser that is super simple to use 
APC's will not remove grease that has penetrated the leather (and actually shouldnt be used for cleaning anyway!!)
You can find it on our new trade website
http://leathertradeproducts.co.uk/product/leather-degreaser/

Hope this helps
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## scottk

Buy some driving gloves! You know you want to.


----------



## mx5mike

I have had 3 lexus and 4 bmw's and all of them have always come back to a nice supple matte finish after leatherique and pristine clean. I wipe down the wheel with warm water and a microfiber to remove any built up dirt and grime then apply a liberal coat of leatherique and let it sit for a hour or longer in the sun to heat the interior. then wipe clean with a fresh warm water soaked microfiber and then apply pristine clean and buff off. works great for me and the wheel always comes back to a nice uniform matte finish. its amazing what leatherique will pull from the leather.


----------



## Russbmw

UPDATE 30th Sept.

Well, I wasn't going nuts or having a serious OCD issue, nor do I have sweaty hands like a whore in church...

The coating on the wheel has gone to **** in one place - funnily enough, in the exact spot where I first noticed the wheel going shiney and sticky.

Spoken to the dealership I bought the car from last August, and they're replacing it under warranty.

Interestingly, the warranty claims guy (who is very helpful to be fair), said "I wouldn't say it was a common problem, but I've seen a number of the sport steering wheels do this and have patches of premature wear"

So there we go.










The wear only became apparent after a real deep clean this afternoon.


----------



## camerashy

Surprised, but pleased you are going to get it covered by warranty.


----------



## Garybooth

Thanks for that i have the exact same car so i will be keeping an eye on mine


----------



## Russbmw

Had the new wheel fitted yesterday.

Now, can't say for sure, as I wasn't paying 100% attention to such details at the time I picked the car up, but it feels like a different leather on this new one. It doesn't feel quite as soft, and also appears to be slightly more textured. The stitching also feels a little more pronounced.

I have some photos that I'll try uploading again later, as Photo****et seems to have **** itself again...


----------



## Russbmw




----------



## Russbmw

Hello again! 

Thought I'd revive this thread, as now the car is on 15k miles and the nice new wheel pictured above is starting to go the same way as the other one.

Think I'm just going to admit defeat on this nappa wheel, as nothing I can do in terms of cleaning regime seems to prevent it, and I'm concerned trying half a dozen products on it will only exaggerate the problem.

If anything, the regular cleaning with Dr Leather wipes seems to make it feel even more sticky.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

The fella on post 23 said it all, so it's shiny, that's what leather does over time!


----------



## Russbmw

Looks like I'll be getting it retrimmed then!


----------



## www.charm72

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_

I feel your pain!! 

http://babybmw.net/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=99424

I've tried various techniques with the Dr Leather wipes but the end result is always the same. I might have to consider using a different product. Would be interesting to know what products other people use on the same steering wheel.

AJ


----------



## beatty599

I've used dr leather to clean it and then once in a blue moon I coat it in primal detail taurus very thinly then buff it off and it seems to keeps it matt and fresh for a long time (on both same m sport wheel and a 10 year old vw golf)


----------



## Russbmw

Well, I've been speaking to Darryl (Dr Leather) recently, and they've run some test on the Angelwax product with their own, to see if there's any incompatability and it turns out there may well be - resulting in a potentially greasy residue being left on the wheel.

They've reformulated some cleaner and tested on their BMW wheels, and looks promising - so I'll report back shortly!


----------



## AJ_

Russbmw said:


> Well, I've been speaking to Darryl (Dr Leather) recently, and they've run some test on the Angelwax product with their own, to see if there's any incompatability and it turns out there may well be - resulting in a potentially greasy residue being left on the wheel.
> 
> They've reformulated some cleaner and tested on their BMW wheels, and looks promising - so I'll report back shortly!


Great news. Definitely keeping tabs on this.


----------



## Russbmw

Received my "custom" batch of wipes today, so I'll give the wheel a going over when I get to work tomorrow morning - which should give it plenty of time to completely dry out before I drive it again - and will report back.

Can't fault Darryl's willingness to help out on this one.:thumb:


----------



## AJ_

Russbmw said:


> Received my "custom" batch of wipes today, so I'll give the wheel a going over when I get to work tomorrow morning - which should give it plenty of time to completely dry out before I drive it again - and will report back.
> 
> Can't fault Darryl's willingness to help out on this one.:thumb:


How's it turned out Russ?


----------



## Russbmw

Well, the new formula wipes definitely seem to be improving the situation. The wheel feels less greasy/sticky, although is still a little shiney - but didn't get any worse after driving, so suspect this is just normal wear. 

I'm going to clean it again this evening, as each time it seems to get a little better, so may well improve appearance a bit more too.

One thing that's become apparent in this little journey of ballache so far, is that only use 1 product on the leather on this wheel, as chemical interactions have definitely played a part in things.


----------



## AJ_

Russbmw said:


> Well, the new formula wipes definitely seem to be improving the situation. The wheel feels less greasy/sticky, although is still a little shiney - but didn't get any worse after driving, so suspect this is just normal wear.
> 
> I'm going to clean it again this evening, as each time it seems to get a little better, so may well improve appearance a bit more too.
> 
> One thing that's become apparent in this little journey of ballache so far, is that only use 1 product on the leather on this wheel, as chemical interactions have definitely played a part in things.


Thanks for the updates, sounds promising. I have only used the Dr Leather wipes intentionally to stop it interfering with other products. Please keep this thread updated cause I live with the same frustration as you on a daily basis  If you notice an improvement then I will contact Darryl.

AJ


----------



## AJ_

Forgot to get round to updating this thread. I have been using the Dr Leather wipes with the new formulation using exactly the same technique and cloths as previously. After a few weeks of general use I can positively say that the new formulation appears to have made a huge difference to the steering wheel in my BMW in comparison with the previous wipes, after a week of use the wheel is a lot less greasy and the finish is a lot more matt. I was intending to take a before/after comparison photo but I forgot to take a before!

Many thanks to Darryl at Dr Leather for efforts.


----------

